# Driving Horses, how short can they be???



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Jan 12, 2013)

I was just wondering because I have seen TINY horses pulling a cart when I randomly look at driving horse pictures. Right now I drive Bentley who is 37.75" tall and I just finished training Jazzy who is 33(?)" tall. I have a 28" gelding Devil, who I just couldn't picture being in a cart. And when I look at some pictures the horses are 23" according to the website. Can little horses like that really pull the cart? I guess I'm just used to the big minis LOL. Who is your shortest driving mini?


----------



## Minimor (Jan 12, 2013)

My smallest driving mini is 33" People do drive them much smaller than that but for myself that is as small as I would drive. I am 5'8" tall & not a heavy person, but I would still look silly riding in a cart behind a 29" horse I like to present a balanced picture!


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Jan 12, 2013)

I have been told by Devil's breeder (who is also Jazzy's) that Devil wouldn't drive. I personally don't like the tiny tiny horses driving. They look like little foals lol! I'm 5'5" and i would feel awkward driving devil LOL


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 12, 2013)

I've owned a 28 3/4" driving horse. He was a powerhouse and had no trouble working in harness.


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 12, 2013)

Wiseguy is 31 1/2 inches tall and weighs about 200 pounds and he pulls a Jerald Easy Entry cart and myself all over the neighborhood. I do only drive him on relatively firm surfaces like road base, asphalt and hard packed dirt and it is really flat out here.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 12, 2013)

I know a 28" mare that drives- she is actually better off at home driving as the "footing" is better than most arenas. I have yet to see a 23" horse, let alone one driving.....


----------



## Sandee (Jan 12, 2013)

My sister drives a 28" stallion and he competes in open shows against her daughters who are driving Saddlebreds......Yup, pretty funny to watch!


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Jan 12, 2013)

I have never seen a 23" horse, might have been a typo on their part. Lol


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 12, 2013)

Diva is 36" but I have seen a 30" mini in cart here. He is bigger boned than diva, and very round.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 12, 2013)

I asked a question very like this last spring. I have a 28 mare who I wanted to do something with and I was concerned she was too small to drive. I was encouraged to give her a chance and while I had my doubts I went ahead and started her between the shafts (she had already done all the foundation training since I just wanted to be doing _something_ with her) Well colour me surprised, she not only can drive, she loves to drive, has the energy to be out front on our trail/road drives, is fearless and very happy through the whole drive. I do not ask her to pull me up very long steep hills (my driveway fits this description) nor would I show her myself since it wouldn't present a pretty picture with that tiny thing pulling me about but I have no regrets about training her and we had a lot of fun last fall going on 3 and 4 hour drives.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi..check out s and h miniatures and click on driving horses..you will see Shari and family driving her horse that is very small guy using a hyperbike and having a blast.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 14, 2013)

We have a 29" guy that drives everywhere! Right now he's on a lease-to-sell with a young girl that just adores him. He has no problem pulling her at all.


----------



## Zora (Jan 14, 2013)

I drive a 31'' mini in a very light weight cart that was hand made.

She goes on our hilly discontinued roads with roots and stumps that make it hard going, but on the good stretches she does quite a bit

of trotting. She does have locking stifles, so just walking up the long hills is so benificial to her legs.

Hanni>


----------



## Carriage (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you for the mention 'Mom.

It was that 28" horse put to our "B" shaft that led to the development of our "A" shaft. That "A" shaft allows us to properly fit the smaller horse so that they too can have an advantage and more of a level playing field exertion wise. Equipment selection can be a game changer physically but more importantly, mentally.

Bb


----------



## Shari (Jan 18, 2013)

Maggie 33 1/2" tall.... and we use a Hyper Bike now. This is the smallest sized mini, I would want to go, with the hills we drive.


----------

